# Ist frozen embryo transfer



## Herewegoagain37 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone 
We have just had our first failed IVF cycle and will be using our one frozen embryo for the next cycle. Could someone who has been through it explain how the frozen embryo transfer cycle is different to the fresh cycle? 
Thanks so much
X


----------



## Gem15 (Jan 11, 2012)

HI! 
Sorry to hear you had a failed cycle  
This is my first FET following ICSI in 2012. The main difference for me is there is no stimming as there is no egg collection. My protocol is buserelin spray for approx 2 weeks then scan to make sure I have properly  DR, hrt for another 2 weeks approx then scan to make sure lining is thick enough before egg transfer. I know a lot of clinics have different protocols though xx


----------



## Herewegoagain37 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for your response. Do you start taking drugs from day 1 of your cycle? 
Thanks x


----------



## Fahrenheit (Jul 6, 2016)

I am just about to start my first FET.  I will start taking Progynova (estradiol) on CD 1.  I am CD11 now.  I had chemical pregnancy in April this year.  Had to wait 56 days for my period to come.  I expect a similar number this months  

Once my period starts I have to go to the clinic on CD1 for a baseline scan and start taking meds; estradiol and then coupled with progesterone.  Then scans every now and then to check for the lining and when it is ready - transfer.  progesterone pessaries after transfer the same as for fresh cycle. 

I reckon it will take about 3 weeks from CD1 to transfer but I am not sure as it is the first FET for us.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

I'm having my first FET in September and my protocol is to take progesterone and oestrogen tablets and then transfer will be on days 19-21 of cycle

xx


----------



## The Stirrup Queen (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi There.  Expect to have 1st FET cycle completed in Sept 2016.  Start Provera and Buserelin in August, then other meds to prepare body for one  and only embryo on ice.  Hoping the FET cycle will be kinder to my body than the long cycle and stimming.  Still not looking forward to the Buserelin and the hot flushes again. 😦


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, I recently had a medicated FET. 

I began buserelin injections on CD23 (which I did for nearly 6 weeks!), then waited for AF to show. On CD10 I had a scan to check the womb lining was thin enough to begin oestrogen tablets, a couple of days later I started those and then had a scan to check my lining was thick enough around 8 days after beginning the tablets.I stopped the jabs about 4 days before ET.
ET was 3 weeks after I started the tabs. 

The whole process for me from beginning the jabs to the ET was 7 weeks! 

I know a lot of clinics do it differently. Some start on CD1 and others CD21!

Hope that helps and wasn't too confusing!! 

Best of luck to you xx


----------



## Amelia81 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not having a medicated cycle for my first FET. Is this unusual? It seems everyone else is!


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Amelia I don't think it's unusual. Clinics tend to chose a medicated FET as they have more control over your body and timings etc. A natural is much kinder and shorter, I much preferred this to a medicated! If you have fairly regular cycles and everything seems ok in that sense then theres no reason why you can't have a natural and see how your body responds naturally to the process x


----------

